
Walmart focuses on Computer Vision, cancels self scanning checkout program - bifrost
https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-exec-explains-scan-and-go-cancellation-future-2019-1
======
mimixco
The post author at Business Insider has the title totally wrong. Wal-Mart is
cancelling its handheld scanner program (which is like Kroger's) _in favor of_
a machine vision solution like Amazon Go.

